# Pet Health Insurance



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm looking into getting pet health insurance for Pig and I wanted to see if any of you guys have experience with it. 

- What company did you use?

- What did it cost?

- What did it cover?

- Did you feel it was worth it?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know many of the people on the HWS list have pet insurance and love it.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

I am also interested in this as well. These animals seem to know how to rack up a bill lol.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

No Canadian company offers insurance for hedgehogs. Bah, humbug.

The only US company that I found that covers hedgehogs is VPI. Their online info about what is covered for exotics is skimpy enough that you'd probably need to do the call-for-quote thing. Poking around, it looks like $80-$100/year is pretty normal for hedgehogs.

A few years back, NPR ran a special on the then-new industry of pet insurance. Nothing too shocking in the article: pre-existing conditions are usually excluded, high deductibles, medications not necessarily included. Not sure if it's a "Keep your own vet" or a "Go to one of our designated vets" situation, which considering Piglet has an awesome normal vet, might be a dealbreaker-restriction.

Good luck learning more!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

petinsurance.com (VPI) is the only one that I know of that covers exotics currently. Cost, the last time I checked, if paid up front is $84 / year. They do offer multiple pet discounts.

Several people have used it and felt it was very worthwhile. When I was considering it I talked to someone who swears by it and was told that before you can insure an animal you have to have it in your possession for 60 days, then wait 14 days after your payment to make your first claim. You pay out of pocket then put in a claim, and they will send you a reimbursement of covered expenses.

I was also told that they have a $50 deductible per illness and then they pay about 80% of covered expenses, up to a max amount per illness. You will receive a list of what is covered when you register your animal, but in general they don't cover parasites, routine check-ups, preventative spays (only if medically necessary) or any type of pre-existing condition.

I'd suggest if you are interested in it, contact one of the companies to get a quote on price, and ask what they cover, and what the claim process is like. But from the last time I inquired (which has been about a year or so), the above was relayed to me by a fellow hedgehog owner who has used it and swears by it.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting it for Petra. I am just hesitant because I knwo with rats it's not worth it. When we first got the rats years ago I looked into what they considered pre existing conditions for them and one of the was URI's since they are so prone to them, and realizing that that is what most rats go to the vet for well made me say no to it for them. 

I am gonna read a little further into what they cover for hogs


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

*so worth it!*

I am here to attest that it is very much worth it. Anyone who has a hedgehog should have it! I pay $80/year, it is through VPI. I took Daisy to the vet for a full checkup including an ultrasound. The pet insurance paid for ALL of it minus a very minor copay! If your hog ever has a major problem and needs surgery it can cost thousands of dollars. I probably spent around $2500 when my first hedgehog Snoball had breast cancer. I wish I would have had the insurance back then!
-Susan H.


----------

